# Members with their Swords



## monkey (Jun 7, 2006)

Want to see some sword demos--go to search & type in monkey.See some of my 2004-6 semiars & more.

See members in motion here








*edited by Lisa to include link to members in motion


----------



## Lisa (Jun 7, 2006)

Second one up....

Bob Hubbard with 10 angles with a short sword


----------



## Swordlady (Jun 7, 2006)

These clips are also in the Members in Motion forum, but I'll link to them here for your convenience.  Right-click the links to upload.

Embu 4-1-06

Tameshigiri 9-17-05


----------

